# Intel PowerVR SGX545 bzw. Prozessor für Wohnzimmer-PC

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich will einen kleinen Wohnzimmer-PC/NAS bauen, der 24/7 laufen soll (und deswegen möglichst stromsparend sein soll). 

Jetzt habe ich mir insbesondere das "ASRock AD2550-ITX"-Mainboard angeschaut, was einen Intel-Atom-Prozessor drauf hat. Wäre doch von wegen Strom sparen nicht die schlechteste Wahl, oder? Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen der Graphikkarte. Das ist eine "Intel PowerVR SGX545". Läuft die problemlos unter Linux? Ich hab nix Gescheites gefunden dazu …

… oder anders gefragt: welche CPU sollte man da nehmen? Gibt es da evtl. was interessantes von AMD? Oder vielleicht nen ARM-Prozessor?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Es kommt darauf an, für was der PC verwendet werden soll.

Die AMD basierten PCs haben eine MPEG Hardwarebeschleunigung, wären also zum Wiedergeben von Videos besser geeignet.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

P.S.: hier noch ein (längerer) Post auf der Intel-Seite: https://communities.intel.com/message/160972

----------

## Hilefoks

Intel Haswell Prozessoren sind im Idle extrem stromsparrend, haben aber auch eine sehr gute Performance. Man braucht auch nicht auf die T Modelle zurückgreifen, den im Idle sind alle Haswell gleich sparsam.

Mein Quad-Core 3,4 GHz Server mit 32GB RAM braucht etwa 12 Watt im Idle. Das System hat eine SSD und mehrere HDDs, wobei im Idle die Festplatten abgeschaltet sind. Ein Atom wäre hier sicherlich nicht sparsamer und hätte natürlich nicht die Leistung. 

Wenn das System sparsam sein soll, ist eine SSD übrigens Pflicht!  :Wink: 

Ohne nähere Angaben würde ich pauschal ein System mit Pentium G3420 empfehlen. Ordentliche Leistung, sehr sparsam und nicht sehr teuer.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## l3u

Das System soll hauptsächlich ein NAS sein. Das managt im Moment mein Alix 3D2 nebenher, dafür braucht man wirklich keine große Rechenleistung. Außerdem würde ich ganz gern mal sowas damit machen wie Fotos auf dem Fernseher anschauen oder auch mal ein Youtube-Video. Und snes9x nutzen. Also alles nichts, was wirklich viel Rechenleistung benötigen würde. Dafür bräuchte man denke ich mal auch keine zwei oder mehr Kerne. Leise wäre auch nett. Passiv gekühlt vielleicht sogar, oder zumindest so, dass der Lüfter ausschaltet, wenn die Kiste nichts tut.

Und es soll halt möglichst billig in der Anschaffung und stromsparend im Betrieb sein – wo es zu 99 % nichts tun wird, außer darauf warten, dass was passiert.

Von daher kommt mir jetzt der Pentium G3420 schon etwas überdimensioniert vor mit zwei Kernen zu 3,2 GHz – das hat ja nichtmal mein (schon etwas angestaubter ;-) Desktop-Hauptrechner. Außerdem kostet der ja allein schon ~ 60 €, da wäre das ganze Mainboard mit der Atom-CPU billiger … wie sieht denn der Stromverbrauch bei „Haswell“-Celeron-Prozessoren aus? Da gäbe es 2 x 2,4 GHz ja immerhin schon für ~ 40 €!

… wobei hier dann natürlich eine Intel-HD-Graphikkarte drin wäre, die erfahrungsgemäß unter Linux überhaupt keinen Ärger macht.

Den Thread zu der Graphikkarte habe ich auch gefunden. Wie ist das denn mit fbdev (was ja scheinbar damit funktioniert)? Kann ich da „ganz normal“ KDE nutzen? Bzw. snes9x bzw. youtube? Oder krieg ich da Probleme?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich habe einen Intel Atom basierten Rechner fürs Musikhören.

Die Rechen/Grafikleistung reicht aber für das Ansehen von Videos nicht aus.

----------

## l3u

Na toll … und jetzt?! Hat AMD da kein vernünftiges Konkurrenzprodukt, was wenig Strom braucht? Was ist z. B. mit dem AMD E-350? Verbaut z. B. im Mainboard Biostar A68I-350 DELUXE?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Die preiswertesten AMD Konkurenzprodukte haben eine MPEG Hardwarebeschleunigung.

Dies würde dann fürs Videoschauen ausreichen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Auch wenn ich eigentlich AMD Systeme sehr schätze, würde ich hier wirklich zu Intel Haswell Systemen (Sockel 1150) greifen. Dabei ist es egal ob Celeron, Pentium oder Core i. (Letztere können dank C7 Deep-Sleep-Mode allerdings noch mehr Strom sparen.) Zur Zeit gibt es wohl keine andere x86 Architektur, die stromsparender ist wenn das System dabei genügend Leistung für HD Videos haben soll.

Die integrierte Grafikkarte ist für alle Desktop/Video/HTPC Anwendungen völlig ausreichend.

Ohne besondere Konfiguration und mit einer SSD ist so ein System out of the box bereits unter 20 Watt im Idle. Mit einigen Tricks bekommt man noch mehr hin. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## l3u

Dann muss man wohl oder übel doch ein bisschen tiefer in die Tasche greifen …

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

auch ich würde dir zu einem Haswell System raten. Schau dir mal den folgenden Post im xbmc Forum an. Dort gibt es ein nettes Haswell System. CPU, Board und Speicher sind für ca. 200€ zu haben. Kommt noch ein passendes Gehäuse, SSD und eventuell eine HDD dazu bist du vielleicht bei ca. 350€. Damit kann man recht gut arbeiten.

http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=176709

MfG. Stefan

----------

